# صواعق كهربائية (( عصيان كهرب ))



## دانة الشاطئ (23 نوفمبر 2015)

صواعق كهربائية للبيع بالرياض ( عصيان كهرب )

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .. تحية طيبة وبعد 
وصلتني اليوم مجموعة جديدة من الصواعق الكهربائية متعددة الاشكال والانواع .. 
راح اعرضها عليكم على شكل فئات شامله المواصفات والاسعار والصور 
وكم تميزنا منذ 

وتم بحمدلله وصول نوع جديد وفريد من الصواعق الكهربائية تميزنا به حصريا عن الباقين كعادتنا { منذ 6 أعوام } من تاريخ بداية علاقتنا مع عملائنا الكرام ..
وذلك حرصا على توفير ما يحتاجه الناس ويرغبه أولا بأول وتلبية جميع الرغبات بمختلف الاسعار والصناعات
والحمد لله اعلاناتتنا بعضها أعلن من تاريخ 2009 وإلى الآن موجودة وبنفس رقم التواصل 
فكونا أسمنا بالثقة والمصداقية والأمانة وإرضاء الجميع .. 

العرض اليوم هو كالتالي //


( العقرب كبير )
يحتوي هذا الصاعق على كشاف قوي الانارة وقوة الجهاز 15000kw ويوجد ضمان على الجهاز لمدة 12 شهر 
السعر / 550
الصور /










( صاعق الكوبرا ) 
يحتوي هذا الجهاز على كشاف انارة ويميز على انه صغير الحجم وقوة عاليه جدا وبامكانه تروض الجمال الهائجة 
السعر = 370 ريال
الصور / 








(مسكه اليد )
جهاز صاعق على شكل مسكه اليد جميل جدا وعملي وقوي بنفس الوقت يعمل على الشحن طبعا كباقي الاجهزة 
السعر 450 
الصور / 








( جوال ايفون ) 
صاعق كهربائي على شكل جوال ايفون عادي كما يحتوي على كشاف للانارة 
السعر / 400 
الصور / 










( الكشاف الأمريكي الأصلي ) 
صاعق كهربائي على شكل كشاف عادي م ثل اللذي تم صرفه مؤخرا للدوريات الامنية وشركات الأمن وصناعته أمريكي وعليه ضمان 12 شهرا
السعر / 450 ريال 
الصور / 






.(قلم الكاميرا )
كاميرا مخفية على شكل قلم رسمي - مساحة الذاكرة 8_قيقا -
السعر / 350 ريال 
الصور :-







:wavetowel3::clapinghand جهاز صاعق حمرة الشفاة ) :wavetowel3::clapinghand:
::: جديد وحصري لدي فقط :::
صاعق كهربائي على شكل حمرة الشفاة ( الروج النسائي ) صناعة امريكي ضمان 12 شهر قوة تقارن بجهاز الكشاف الامريكي والعقرب رغم صغر حجمة 
السعر / 550 ريال 
الصور / 
تم تغير رقم الجوال الى 0501289552





تم تغير رقم الجوال الى 0501289552




تم تغير رقم الجوال الى 0501289552




تم تغير رقم الجوال الى 0501289552




تم تغير رقم الجوال الى 0501289552






# يوجد أنواع جديدة للصواعق الكهربائية وعليها ضمان من عام الى عامين حسب الصناعة 
# يوجد كمية من الليازر الزرقاء الحارقة وغير الحارقة وبقوى وصناعات واسعار مختلفة ..
# يوجد مجموعه مختلفى من الليازر الزرقاء 
# يوجد عدد من الكاميرات المخفية مثل كاميرا القلم .. الخ وباسعار منافسة
# بضائعنا تتجدد بشكل شهري ولله الحمد فأي شي ترغب به ايها العميل الكريم تواصل معنا وسوف تجدة لدينا أن شاء الله 





__________________________
جميع الاجهزة جديده 
جميع الاجهزة تعمل على الشحن30 ريال
الموقع - الرياض ( غرب الرياض بالتحديد )
يوجد توصيل برسوم 
امكانية الشحن لباقي المناطق عبر زاجل وريتيكس وفيديكس (فقط)
للتواصل / 0501289552 صالح الدوسري


----------



## حمد جاسم (10 أكتوبر 2021)

*رد: صواعق كهربائية (( عصيان كهرب ))*

مشاركة جميلة .

فولفو xc90 2022


----------

